# Update 2018.32.4



## GenZer0 (May 23, 2018)

Another new firmware rolling out now 2018.32.4. Seems like could be the new PIN entry to drive update.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

GenZer0 said:


> Another new firmware rolling out now 2018.32.4. Seems like could be the new PIN entry to drive update.


Per TeslaFi 32.4 has only rolled out to Model S vehicles so far and most of them 5 of 7 are in Europe, the other 2 are from Texas.


----------

